# Looking for Players in Columbus, OH



## projectdaedalus (Jan 31, 2003)

We have a weekly game on Saturdays, and we're looking for a few good players.  We play D20 Modern and are about to start Mutants & Masterminds.  It is a modest-sized group, but every one of our members is quality.

If you're available on Saturdays between 3pm and 7pm and have reliable transportation, post something and we'll add you to the group.  We communicate via message board and email mostly.

We have a website for the D20 Modern game, http://www.project-daedalus.com.  Visit it for more information about that particular campaign.  Unfortunately, we don't have any additional information about the M&M game at this time.


----------



## physicscarp (Feb 2, 2003)

*Interested in M&M*

Hi there.  I'm on the north side of Columbus and am really interested in playing some Mutants & Masterminds.  I have the core book, and have read it through.  I had a few questions though, so if you could email me, that would be great.  Thanks.

Carp


----------



## projectdaedalus (Feb 8, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Crothian (Feb 17, 2003)

Where in Columbus do you guys play?  If you're still looking I would be interested after hearing more.


----------



## projectdaedalus (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks for the interest.  Yes, we're still looking for more players.  We get together every Saturday evening from 3-7 at Ravenstone Games (161 & Karl if you're not familiar with the store).

Visit the website listed above for more info on the game and any particulars and/or email me with any questions.


----------



## projectdaedalus (Feb 26, 2003)

Crothian, I haven't heard anything back from you.  Are you still interested, thinking about it, not interested...?

Anyone else, if you are interested in joining our game, please visit our website


----------



## projectdaedalus (Mar 3, 2003)

Just thought I'd bump this one more time in case anyone's interested...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 3, 2003)

Sorry, was out of town for a week.  Not really what I'm looking for, but thanks.


----------

